

City could shut down Hacker Dojo - strlen
http://www.mv-voice.com/news/show_story.php?id=5207

======
bjdixon
It actually sounds pretty reasonable. The article says they've been operating
since 2009, have 300 programmers paying $100 per month and the city wants them
to have a fire alarm, sprinklers and compliant washrooms. There are pretty
good reasons for these codes to exist and for them to be enforced.

------
mindcrime
What a load of crap.

 _"If they would have come into the city and said, 'Here's what were proposing
to do,' we would say, 'Here's the kinds of things you need to do to comply
with the building code,'" Berns said._

F%@# that, when somebody wakes up in the morning and decides to do something
cool, they should _not_ be required to have "Will the government allow this?"
as their second thought. As noble a cause as fire safety is (and I was a
volunteer firefighter for a decade plus, to I'm close to these issues), the
building code should not be rammed down their throats at gunpoint by the heavy
hand of government.

